# Brew Time ESE pods?



## rapid86 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey guys the amount of information I am learning on this forum is absolutely insane! I am still very new so hopefully this is not a stupid question, I have searched as well but I am unable to find anything.

So I have my first machine and have been experimenting with ESE pods but I am trying to perfect a brew time for a latte. I have had a read through of the beginners reading for brew time but because that is based on ground beans I am not sure how relevant it is. Should I stil go by weight for the pods or do people have just set measurements they brew their own shots to? i.e set shot glass measurements?

Thanks in advance, the more I read it back the more stupid it sounds


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have never used Ese pods, but assume it is basically the same as using old preground, dead coffee all contained in a paper packet? I'm not sure you will be getting amazing results or be able follow the usual guides on extraction time!


----------

